# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Lecture de fichier Excel depuis APEX 4.0.2 ET Oracle10 Express Edition

## pcouas

Bonjour,

J'ai besoin de creer un ecran qui lit de fichiers XLS et XLS depuis  Oracle10XE avec APEX 4.0.2

J'ai trouv les liens ci dessous

https://thtech.wordpress.com/tag/as_read_xlsx/
http://www.foxinfotech.in/2015/10/re...in-oracle.html
http://digitalidentitymanagement.blo...ith-plsql.html

Mais je n'arrive pas  determiner si les instructions seront compatible avec cette vieille version ?
Merci d'avance
Phil

----------


## pcouas

bonjour

J'ai galement trouv ceci
https://apex.oracle.com/pls/apex/f?p=33308:1:0

----------


## Chipniz

Bonjour

Tu as essay avec le Data Load Wizard ?

Cordialement.

----------


## pcouas

Bonjour
Je viens de Migrer en APEX 5.0.4 et Oracle12C, je crois qu'il y a des outils

----------

